# 6.5" speakers in a B15?



## SMiLEY (Mar 16, 2004)

Is there a spacer that is good for this? I'm really looking to hook up a friend with some decent 6.5 coaxials, like the Alpine SPS-170A and I wondered if they'll fit. Before someone screams for me to get components, she really isn't all into the car audio thing, we just wanted to get her a nice CD player and some new speakers while we're at it.

Are there good speakers that are a better match fit-wise for the B15?


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i havent changed out my door speakers but i have done my rear deck and any 6.5 speaker of your choice should fit fine without a spacer


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

All 4 speakers are 6.5-6.75, but in the front you're going to need spacers if the mounting depth is any more than 2". There are a couple of people on b15sentra.net who make them if you don't want to make them yourself. Just run a search for "speaker spacers" on b15sentra, I don't remember who the people are off the top of my head.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Look in my door speakers folder here http://community.webshots.com/user/chillboy101 Those would work great with coax's IMO.


----------

